# Leaf Litter?



## allyalbon (Aug 27, 2012)

I was going to ask what the best leaves to use as litter were – but after having a look at the forum, I guess the question is better phrased as; are there any dead leaves NOT suitable for litter?

I have access to oak, beech and in particular, some gorgeous laurel and rhododendron which look like big magnolia leaves. This is a very green area, with little pesticides used, so I am planning on gathering now - seeing as the leaves have already started falling in the UK- and drying them out / de-bugging them for use over the next year.

So – any types considered particularly bad, or perhaps dangerous to use around darts?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

There *might* be an issue with rhododenron. I don't know but recall it being discussed. Oak we know is good. Try doing a search on each of those types of leaves, here on DB. I'll do the same.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wait! Rhododenron is ok! 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/77614-rhododendron-safe-our-tanks.html

Here's a UK site, using beech
http://www.dendroworks.co.uk/index.php/the-substrate-


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

The only word of advice would be to try and choose a variety that holds up well under moist conditions. Like most, we use Indian Almond Leaves for tads and have used them at times in tanks, but they're so delicate they disintegrate almost overnight. You want something a little tougher--Magnolia I think is a little better. On the other hand, if you're feeding pods, then Indian Almond Leaves are great...


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ive used some less than ideal leaf litter in the past (maple and basswood)
although I never had any problems with my frogs health, (the viv did smell like maple for a long time though) it has to be said that some leaves are better than others. many leaves will decompose extremely quickly in a viv turning the floor into an ugly slimy composty mess. look for leaves which are sort of tough (oak is good) and wont decompose super quickly.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Another good practice is to layer or mix your leaf litter. Something like a layer of maple on the bottom with magnolia or live oak over the top works very well. The maple decomposes quickly which microfauna love, and the upper layer stays longer preventing the slimy look.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Spaff said:


> Another good practice is to layer or mix your leaf litter. Something like a layer of maple on the bottom with magnolia or live oak over the top works very well. The maple decomposes quickly which microfauna love, and the upper layer stays longer preventing the slimy look.


Or just mix them... which will simulate how it occurs in the wild.. The reason you get a slimy layer is because if there is a lot of maple used then they can compact while they decompose. Isopods and air ventilation can reduce the slimy component.... 

Ed


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with Ed: I mix a variety of leaf types (when available) and sizes to create a more diverse leaf litter environment. Often it's a mix of sycamore, oak, photinia, bigleaf maple and some occasional magnolia leaves if I can find them.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I also mix leaf litter: cottonwood, bamboo, live oak, dwarf magnolia, standard magnolia. My isopods love it and there is no "slimey" layer.


----------



## allyalbon (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone, some great answers there. Will try and grab a good mix of leaf types for different rates of decay. The laurel leaves are really dense, thick, large leaves and do seem to be similar to magnolia leaves so am keeping my fingers crossed for those to remain for a while.

Now just to collect them without the neighbours thinking I am barmy.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

allyalbon said:


> ...
> 
> Now just to collect them without the neighbours thinking I am barmy.


Hah yea. I finally had to stop creeping around in my neighbors yards on my hands and knees, scooping up dead leaves. They already think I'm strange. Now, I give the kid across the street 5 bucks and an empty box and have him fill it up for me. He *REALLY* thinks I'm strange, but, eh it's an easy 5 bucks.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

frogface said:


> Hah yea. I finally had to stop creeping around in my neighbors yards on my hands and knees, scooping up dead leaves. They already think I'm strange. Now, I give the kid across the street 5 bucks and an empty box and have him fill it up for me. He *REALLY* thinks I'm strange, but, eh it's an easy 5 bucks.


hahaha, reminds me of the kid in National Treasure.


----------



## Capitol City Frog Farm (Jul 11, 2011)

Magnolia works great and lasts.


----------



## herplover (Sep 21, 2012)

How would the best way to mix them be actually


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I mix mine in a bucket. Toss in all of the leaves and carefully mix them around so that you don't crush or break the leaves.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> Hah yea. I finally had to stop creeping around in my neighbors yards on my hands and knees, scooping up dead leaves. They already think I'm strange. Now, I give the kid across the street 5 bucks and an empty box and have him fill it up for me. He *REALLY* thinks I'm strange, but, eh it's an easy 5 bucks.


Kris, they just think you're strange because they don't know you. If they knew you they'd....uhmm..I..my phone's ringing.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

To the OP, you know you need to collect dead, dry, brown leaves, right? They should be naturally dried, NOT collected green and dried out. Green leaves, dried or fresh, will rot pretty quickly in your viv.


----------

